# Baby terrapin turtles. The colour variation is interesting to see



## Paco Dennis (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 24, 2021)

Interesting  -  I'm assuming that they were all hatched from the same clutch of eggs...


----------

